# Monarch New Kits-Bloodsucker and Evilman



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

These kits will be Monarch exclusive, Scott ask me to post these pics, thanks for viewing.
Buzz 

Before paint


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Painted pics


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ah,Mr.Hyde and Dracula cant wait for these to come out and Beautiful job you did on these two Randy!:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Dan for the kind words, these are fun to build, plus they look nice, I went easy on the detailing, more like promos, 2 tone shading.

Buzz


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ooo now those look cool. I just built the Revell version of one of those!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And I thought you meant an IRS guy and a Revenue Canada guy at an income tax convention!

Huzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dave Hussey said:


> And I thought you meant an IRS guy and a Revenue Canada guy at an income tax convention!
> 
> Huzz


lol now thats teririfying

Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice job on both of these! Can't wait to get them!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

These kits will go great with this trio, I believe Frank is repopping these, btw, these are originals I did for a client. 
Buzz


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

You bet! It is going to be a few great years of modeling coming to us from both companies!!! LOVE IT!

Thanks for sharing your pics BUZZ! You are a superb talent!!!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks all and MMM you are welcome, nice to see new styrene kits again 

Buzz


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Scott and Buzz: what does "Monarch exlcusive" mean? Can you tell the folks here how you intend to offer these? I need to determine the impact to the official Moebius Monster Scenes® releases announced March '08 from Dencomm/Moebius.

Thank you.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

DENCOMM said:


> Scott and Buzz: what does "Monarch exlcusive" mean? Can you tell the folks here how you intend to offer these? I need to determine the impact to the official Moebius Monster Scenes® releases announced March '08 from Dencomm/Moebius.
> 
> Thank you.


I think they will be only offered from Monarch website to members only, correct me if this is wrong Todd or Scott, I am going from memory.

Buzz


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Someone posted these kits on here the other week if I remember correctly. Are these the other 2 kits out of the 4 new kits that Scott said were coming?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work on these figures. the Mr. Hyde had a nice malevolent expression. Your client will be delighted, I'm sure.

What is the deal with the "crouching" legs for the Dracula figure? I'd heard referenced to this pose on the board before. What exactly is he supposed to be doing?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How does one become a Monarch member?

Huzz


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Hussey said:


> How does one become a Monarch member?
> 
> Huzz


 Xerox off the little membership form on your Nosferatu instruction sheet. Mail it in to them , and they will send cool stuff..


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

mrmurph said:


> Beautiful work on these figures. the Mr. Hyde had a nice malevolent expression. Your client will be delighted, I'm sure.
> 
> What is the deal with the "crouching" legs for the Dracula figure? I'd heard referenced to this pose on the board before. What exactly is he supposed to be doing?


grabbing the vixen victim

Buzz


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

buzzconroy said:


> grabbing the vixen victim
> 
> Buzz


THAT makes sense. To do the Monster Scenes justice, you'd almost need a couple of vicitm figures, wouldn't you? Paint them slightly different, and it would look as if the Doc and his minions captured the members of a 70's girl band... The Bangles, perhaps?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

So...do these kits come with extra arms and legs? I never had the chance to build one, so i don't know.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I would imagine from the test pics ...YES!!!!:woohoo:
Joining the club in 3...2... 1...
Its in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmmm...time to cut up my instructions! Do you still get the patch?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I never got a Nosferatu.....

Huzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

DENCOMM said:


> Scott and Buzz: what does "Monarch exlcusive" mean? Can you tell the folks here how you intend to offer these? I need to determine the impact to the official Moebius Monster Scenes® releases announced March '08 from Dencomm/Moebius.
> 
> Thank you.


I'm wonering about this as well. I thought it was D/M that were putting these ones out. Will the Monarch kits be in different boxes or have Scott and Frank collaborated on this one?

Chris.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> I'm wonering about this as well. I thought it was D/M that were putting these ones out. Will the Monarch kits be in different boxes or have Scott and Frank collaborated on this one?
> 
> Chris.


I am just the builder and painter, you have to ask Scott.
Buzz


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's cool Buzz. It was just a general question.

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

buzzconroy said:


> I think they will be only offered from Monarch website to members only, correct me if this is wrong Todd or Scott, I am going from memory.
> 
> Buzz


kit-junkie: Makes some popcorn and waits for the show...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

What is the deal with the "crouching" legs for the Dracula figure? I'd heard referenced to this pose on the board before. What exactly is he supposed to be doing?


Cutting a healthy one maybe ???  :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Say...I thought Denncom and Moebius were doing these kits? What's the skinny ?
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> What is the deal with the "crouching" legs for the Dracula figure? I'd heard referenced to this pose on the board before. What exactly is he supposed to be doing?
> 
> 
> Cutting a healthy one maybe ???  :freak:


Grabbing the vixen victim, from this series.
Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> That's cool Buzz. It was just a general question.
> 
> Chris.


The kits maybe will be bagged, without box, but Scott isnt certain at this time,, these kits will be available only from Monarchs website.Hope this helps.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> What is the deal with the "crouching" legs for the Dracula figure? I'd heard referenced to this pose on the board before. What exactly is he supposed to be doing?
> 
> 
> Cutting a healthy one maybe ???  :freak:


Grabbing this chick in frankys arms. all the fiends what a piece of her, no pun intended. and Vamperilla likes to torture her in new york in dr deadlys dungeon of despair, as the story goes, hope this helps.
Buzz


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

OK, I'm confused. Revell still has the molds for that Dracula figure (they reissued it back during the last big styrene craze) and I'd always assumed that Dencomm and Moebius were coordinating their efforts through them. That's also clearly a Lugosi likeness, and the costuming is straight out of the original Universal classic. Yet it's being called the "Bloodsucker"? And it's got extra arms and legs so that it can carry a figure that Monarch is NOT releasing? What gives?

Over 30 years without Monster Scenes kits, and now we have companies fighting over them? Why not NEW kits for the series?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aurora did a couple versions of Dracula. The one with the oddish arms and legs is the original Monster Scenes version that AFAIK was never issued. It had extra arms and legs. Later on that figure was reworked into the standing Monsters of the Movies version with the candle and keys. The MotM version has a larger base with more steps, a sewer grate, and a toylike rotating insert under the grate with a spider, bones, frog, etc. Revell has that mold. 

I assume the names are changed to avoid licensing. The Dracula figures look nothing like Lugosi...


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> I assume the names are changed to avoid licensing. The Dracula figures look nothing like Lugosi...


Oh, come on. I'm not saying it's the most accurate likeness, but it's obviously the Lugosi Dracula. There is no other film version of Dracula who remotely resembles this kit (with the possible exception of Carlos Villarías, but that's still a Universal flick) -- and if it's not intended to be a film version of Dracula, then why avoid licensing? The character of Dracula is in the public domain.

Besides, regardless _what_ film it is or isn't based on -- Revell still owns the molds. Was this done with their cooperation?

And Dencomm and Moebius have already announced plans to do Dracula and the Jekyll & Hyde kits as part of their Monster Scenes revival. So what's the point of this?

I'm sorry, I am looking forward to most of the Monarch releases. But these kits are, at best, a waste of resources, and at worst, just plain dumb.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Scheisseler said:


> ...these kits are, at best, a waste of resources, and at worst, just plain dumb.


Oh, OUCH!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey KJ, I hope you've made enough popcorn for all of us....

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll go buy more.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> Oh, OUCH!


Yeah, that was a little harsh. But as someone who is really looking forward to the Dencomm/Moebius line, it is frustrating to me to see that Monarch might be throwing a monkey wrench into their plans. And for what? I don't get it. There are plenty of other old kits to do without doing something that someone else has already announced. Why not the MOTM Creature or Wolf Man, for example?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

motm Creature would be the kit to do alright...Can't even find it on Evilbay for less than hundreds of dollars
Mcdee


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm tempted to get really steamed and spout off because Scott's my friend, but nah, that's not going to do anyone much good.

Here's a simple, honest-to-God truth: Monarch's plans for these two kits go back months. I found out about them in the first week of March and they were already at the test-shot stage by then. I found out about Moebius' plans a week later when the big announcement was made. I believe that's also when Scott got confirmation about Moebius' plan, but you'd have to ask him to confirm that.

Frank and Scott have been friendly competitors thus far, but they're not coordinating all their plans. Scott wanted to repop a couple of kits that had only been available in Canada, so he did it. It was an Aurora property that was sitting out there, he had just as much right to repop it as Polar Lights or Moebius.

Scott has acknowledged that the "Monster Scenes" name belongs to Dencomm and he's not going to try to use it. There aren't going to be a lot of these two kits and I'd be flummoxed if they killed Moebius' plans. Heck, the more commonly desirable kits from the series are Frankenstein, Dr. Deadly, the Giant Insect ... all that are coming from Moebius, not Monarch.

And guys, just like most everyone else here, I'm thrilled with Moebius' plans for the series. I'm going to buy them all. Frank's a great guy and I hope Moebius is around a long, long time. The company has certainly gotten off to a fast, impressive start and its plans have me just as excited as anyone. Monarch is smaller and may remain so, given that Scott still approaches it as more a part-time thing, whereas Frank has all but made a full-time job out of kit production.

Or, that's my impression at least. I've been in touch with Frank a few times, wrote a blog entry about him and coordinated with Terry Webb for some text on the Captain Action ad in the last AFM, but I don't know him anywhere near as well as I do Scott.

For his own reasons, Scott has chosen not to be very active in forums since he started up Monarch, although he used to be a regular participating member here. I e-mailed him earlier today about this when I knew it was going to become an issue; here's his response:



> I showed the kits to Frank at Wonderfest. He seemed fine with it. He acknowledged that there is no Moebius exclusivity on Aurora repops.
> 
> The packaging is still a little up in the air. The instructions will be all new and very very fun. The original Canadian instructions were really really boring.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool!!:thumbsup:

And now back to our regular program........

Chris.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

*drac & mr hyde?*

You guys have me worried,
Are moebius still making the M/S DRACULA & MR HYDE figures as planned???
















Auroranut said:


> Cool!!:thumbsup:
> 
> And now back to our regular program........
> 
> Chris.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

gaz91 said:


> You guys have me worried,
> Are moebius still making the M/S DRACULA & MR HYDE figures as planned???


Gaz, Don't worry, be happy!! All's well mate!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow.

Good luck, all.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

So if I didn't get a Nosferatu, are these unavailable to me?

Huzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Dave I just sent you a PM:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Me got no PM!

Huzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I tried to email you, with the secret instructions as to how to get a copy of the coupon, send me a pm with your address and who knows what I may send you?
But don't tell a soul
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Be careful Huzz! He could end up making you cry..........

Chris.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

What a great time to be a modeler!! All these great new kits coming!!

Wayne


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Be careful Huzz! He could end up making you cry..........
> 
> Chris.


No Chris ...I save that for only my dearest friends
Mc(sniff,sniff)dee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your blood's worth bottling my friend!!
Where's Phibes when you need him!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Careful talking about blood like that...I do believe there is a Vampire about...and she Vants my bloood 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yesss- She iss an Aurora Vampire- sitting on a chair stroking her-er-cat!!
You're the best mate!!!

Chris.:woohoo::wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This has been one of THE best peasant hunts to date :thumbsup: and all we had for light was the Full Moon It always brings them out
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: Tallyho pip pip follow the Van Helsings !!!

Chris.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I dont remeber Mobius officialy saying that these were part of the lineup. Denncom said he was going to try and get them released IIRC but there is not going to be a big demand I would imagine, with Revell dracs going fo 10 bucks and built up Hydes within peoples price range. I see it as a good way of getting MORE of the Monster Scenes line out to the people who want them quicker!
And yes, the MS Drac did have two sets of arms and legs (legs for riding the Giant Insect I think) but like the Insect and Hyde, they were only released in Cananda.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I will politely and respectfully disagree with those who think the Hyde and Drac are a waste of resources. For those among us who like collectables, they will provide a welcome addition to our collections. For those among us who like to build, the multiples give them the opportunity to vary their design or bash the kit for other purposes. 
If given the opportunity, I would buy from both Monarch and Moebius. My thanks to both for sticking their necks out and infusing new blood and great product into the hobby. 
Cheers!
- Murphy


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I don't have a problem with it. I'm not wild about super secret, limited edition kits though. But hey, new kits like these are few and far between... I had never actually seen a painted MS Dracula so that was cool... I have the MotM version myself.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

When it rains, it pours!! Life's good!!

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

When it rains, I'm poor. Come to think of it, when it's not raining I'm poor... 


I can't wait to see what happens with these kits, as well.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't think they're a waste of time. I'd buy and build them! I just love monsters, good sculpt or bad. I'd like the dungeon stuff and the Frankenstein and wish there was some new torture sets as well and possibly a male victum, just so the women's rights groups don't get upset.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Trevor's right...equal time for male victims! Of course, since Harris Comics is holding tight to Vampirella, it may finally be time for a new female addition to MS...:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool paint renderings, Buzz...but I'm on the fence as to if I'll actually get these...not really two of my favorite MOTM releases, even if we'll get the extra parts with this release...


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

*Dracula's Daughter*



deadmanincfan said:


> Trevor's right...equal time for male victims! Of course, since Harris Comics is holding tight to Vampirella, it may finally be time for a new female addition to MS...:thumbsup:


YEAH! NEW FEMALE ADDITION......DRACULA'S DAUGHTER KIT! THE ONE THE PARTS PIT USE TO HAVE, AND NOW I JUST GOT ADDED TO THE LIST! HOPE NOT TO LONG FOR THE WAIT,THEY STILL NEED 4-5 PEOPLE WITH REAL CASH$ TO RECAST IT, I HOPE!......LATER.....RHINO!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If Vampirella is unavailable, I'd like to see new characters like Vampira the fifties tv host,
SCTV's Count Floyd.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

deadmanincfan said:


> Cool paint renderings, Buzz...but I'm on the fence as to if I'll actually get these...not really two of my favorite MOTM releases, even if we'll get the extra parts with this release...



Well, these would probably be the MS versions, not the MOTM versions.
Extra body parts, but smaller more basic bases.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> Well, these would probably be the MS versions, not the MOTM versions.
> Extra body parts, but smaller more basic bases.


Thats correct Tay. not MOM.
buzz


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I don't think they're a waste of time. I'd buy and build them! I just love monsters, good sculpt or bad. I'd like the dungeon stuff and the Frankenstein and wish there was some new torture sets as well and possibly a male victum, just so the women's rights groups don't get upset.


So you'd like to see some new Torture devices would you Madcap...Bwahahaha...well check this out:www.dencomm.net 
Click on the tile that says Torture scenes...these are in the development stage right now but soon to be reality from Dencomm & Moebius...
It just keeps getting Cooler all the time:thumbsup:
Mcdee.....
.....PS Scroll to the bottom of the page...you'll see the Torture Scenes box Click there...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If some of you were at the Wonderfest,can you tell me what was the scale of the Sinbad figure.Next to the magazine,it sure seems either 1/8th or even 1/6th scale.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

xsavoie said:


> If some of you were at the Wonderfest,can you tell me what was the scale of the Sinbad figure.Next to the magazine,it sure seems either 1/8th or even 1/6th scale.


Don't go by the photo - Scott said the final size will be around 1/10 scale - about the same as Blackbeard. Costs, tooling, shipping all went into the decision.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Still a great kit to buy,although if it would have been done in 1/8th scale,it would have been perfect.I wonder if Scott could give us an estimate,just for the hell of it,if this kit would have been tooled in 1/8th scale instead of 1/10th scale.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sinbad was a great surprise, very well done. Its on my "must have" list. Will look great next to Blackbeard and Kidd! I'm glad its going to be a smaller scale than the Sculpt.


----------

